# موقف ... مجرد موقف !



## Twin (30 يوليو 2012)

*سالخير *

*الموضوع وبأختصار ... هو عبارة عن موقف*
*موقف مش أكتر *
*حصل معاك ... حصل قدامك ... أتحكالك عليه *
*مجرد موقف ... يكون أثر فيك ... علمك ... شد أنتباهك لشئ معين *
*مجرد موقف ... تعالي واحكيه ... وقلنا أثر فيك أزاي ... وشفته أنت أزاي *

*موقف ... ومش أكتر من كونه مجرد موقف ... عابر وغير مقصود *
*ولكن يحمل بين طياته الكثير*

*يالا ... تعالي وأحكي ... وشاركنا معاك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 يوليو 2012)

[/SIZEالمواقف كثيرة جدا واذكر منها على سبيل المثال قدرة الرب فى تحويل القلوب المتحجرة الى قلوب مؤمنة بيسوع المسيحهذه القلوب كانت تكره المسيح والمسيحين والان اصبحت تبشر باسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## Twin (30 يوليو 2012)

*هشارك بمثال ... طبعاً موقف  *

*النهاردة وانا في الشغل ... واحد من ال شغلين ... فبيقولي يا مستر ... هو السير نيم بتاع يسوع أيه ؟*
*فبقوله في إسرائيل وقدام الشعب اليهودي ... كان اسمه يسوع وأبوه أسمه يوسف بن هالي *
*بس ده قدام الناس *
*بس هو أبن الله *
*قالي طيب *
*فبسأله .... أنت بتؤمن بيسوع أنه الله *
*قالي *
*بؤمن بيه في أوقات معينه ... ومش بؤمن بيه في أوقات تانية*
*بقوله أزاي*
*قالي كدة  لما بكون كويس بؤمن بيه ولما بغلط مش بكوم مؤمن بيه وسكت *

*موقف ... مجرد موقف *
*ببساطة وتلقائية ... هو بيؤمن بالرب يسوع ... لما يكون كويس ... وبيعلن إيمانه بيه عادي *
*بس لما بيغلط ... مش بيقول انا غلط بس لسه مؤمن بيه *
*لا ... إيمانه البسيط ... أنه مع كل غلطة فيها إنكار ليسوع ... مش مجرد خطية وهتعدي *
*لا ده إنكار كامل ورفض للإيمان وله كشخص *

*مجرد موقف*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يوليو 2012)

*موقِف وألا مَوَقف ؟*
*يالاسلام عليك ياتوين لما تفتح مواضيع سخنة*
*جاى لك فى السريع شوية مصايب لعبود أنما أية*
*ع البيكو ياريس ....ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 يوليو 2012)

بمر بموقف الفتره دى
عرفت اد ايه معنى الرجوله
واديها لما بتكون واقع فى مشكله كبيره
ساعتها بس بيظهر الصديق من الزميل من اللى مع الرايجه
كان نفسى احكى الموقف بس مينفعش !


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يوليو 2012)

*كنت مرة فى ترام لقيت ست غلبانة جدًا لبسها ابسط ما يكون وشها مكرمش من السن و جسمها صغير خالص قاعدة على جنب و فى ايدها قرآن بتقرا فيه .. كلنا بنشوف ناس بتقرا فى المواصلات بطريقة منفرة و صوت يخرم الودن و زن .. لكن دى بتقرا براحة جدًا انا قاعدة فى الكرسى اللى قدامها مش مفسرة ولا كلمة ولا سامعة زن بتقرا براحة و بهدوء رهيب .. فيها سلام غريب . ركزت معاها اوى لقيتها بتغلط فى كلمات مش بتعرف تقراها و ترجع تقراها تانى بالراحة زى الطفل اللى لسة بيستهجى .. بجد كانت طفلة بريئة بالرغم ان عمرها معدى ال 70 .. يمكن ناس يقولو عليا مجنونة او انا ايه اللى بركز فيه .. اذكر خالقك فى ايام شبابك .. و اذكره فى هدوء مش منظرة .. الست دى بتتشعلق فى ربنا بجد بغض النظر عن الوسيلة او الدين بس الطريقة اللى هى تعرفها للوصول لربنا مش سيباها بتحاول فيها بكل الطرق و مش بتخجل ولا بتتكسف من بساطتها .. مجرد موقف *


----------



## Twin (31 يوليو 2012)

*في الشهور الأولي ليا في الغربة للمرة التانية *
*كنت مش لاقي شغل وكان الدنيا طين *
*وكنت يومياً بروح لواحد يعتبر أقرب صديق ليا وبرده يعتبر نسيبي علشان اغير جو البيت*
*عنده صالون حلاقة  رجالي في منطقة تعتبر من المناطق الراقية *
*وأحنا قعدين وبنرغي *
*جت عربية تيوتا 4*4 وقفت قدام المحل ونزل شاب ... وبعديها جيب ونزل واحد تاني منها أكبر من الأولاني *
*وفي الأخر عربية مرسيدس ونزل منها واحد في الخمسينيات ومراته *
*وكانوا كلهم عبارة عن أسرة واحدة الأب ومراته التانية  وولاده الأتنين *
*وجيبين أزازة براندي وتلج وكبيات *
*وكلهم -الأب والولدين- جين يحلقوا زيروا *
*وحلقوا واحتفلوا وضحكوا وخلصوا ومشيوا *
*فبسأل قريبي ... ايه ده *
*قالي دول اصدقائه وهو عرفهم وحجزين من يومين المعاد ده *
*وقالي ... الأب بكره -بعد الحلاقة- هيكون أول يوم لجلسات الكيماوي ... لأنه مريض بالسرطان *
*وشعره فيما بعد أكيد هيقع *
*فأولاده بيشركوا في مرضه وحلقوا زيروا ... علشان ميحسش أنه مختلف *

*فحسيت بجد يعني أيه أسرة مترابطة بالأفعال وليست بالأقوال .... مجرد موقف*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يوليو 2012)

*كنت فى رحلة عمل الى نيويورك ...وكانت لا تزال الساعة البيولوجية عندى خربانة ..*
*صحوت قرب منتصف الليل وأنا زنهار طبعاً فأنتهزتها فرصة للفرجة على شوارع نيويورك ( منتصف الليل ياعوبد ؟؟!!!!)*
*قادتنى قدامى الى مترو الأنفاق ...نزلت للفرجة كانت حركة المشاة فى نفق المترو لابأس بها ..*
*من أمامى كان يسير ( يابانى ) ومعه كاميرا حديثة يلتقط بها صوراً لكل خرم أبرة يشوفه ...*
*ماعلينا ...*
*دخلت الى الحمام ودخل خلفى ذلك اليابانى اللعين ...ووقفنا لقضاء حاجتنا ...*
*أقتحم الحمام ( طورين سود ) طور وقف على الباب وسده بجسمه ...*
*أى والله ..جسمه سادد الباب بكفاءة يُحسد عليها وبلا مبالغة !!!*
*أما الطور الثانى فأتجه الى اليابانى وهو واقف لقضاء حاجته وأنا الى جواره لزم ...*
*ووضع خنجر لامع فى جنبه الأيسر وهو يقول فى صوت عميييييق :**Don't Move *
*وبيده الأخرى نزع الكاميرا من على كتفه وشنطة هاندباج سوداء صغيرة*
*أما انا بعدما لمحت الخنجر وسمعت ذلك الصوت العميييييق ...*
*قررت من فورى ( الأنسحاب ) من المشهد كله ...*
*فاتجهت بمنتهى الهدوء الى الباب وكل تفكيرى هو فى ذلك الطور الواقف يسده !!!*
*ولشدة دهشتى وحسن حظى فى آن واحد أفسح لى الطور خرم أبرة كى اعبر منه الى الخارج ...*
*وكانت هذه أول مرة أعرف ما هو معنى جملة " أطلق ساقيه للرياح " !!!!*
*ولم أقف الا على باب غرفتى بالفندق ...!!*
*ولا أعرف حتى هذه اللحظة حاجتين *
*الآولانية**: لماذا تركنى هذا الطور من غير مايقلِّبنى ؟!!!*
*التانية بقى** : سر المياة التى أغرقت بنطالى  !!!!:shutup22:*


----------



## Twin (1 أغسطس 2012)

*افتكر مرة كنا في أجازة رسمية للبلد وويك إند -سبت-*
*وعادة في الاجازات الرسمية ... بنقفل الساعة 1 ... وعادة في السبت بنجيب الأستف علي شفتين من غير ساعة الغدا  *
*فمع العطلة الرسمية والبت جبنا شفت واحد من الأستف *
*بس وعلي غير المتوقع اليوم قلب طحن .... شغل شغل شعل *
*حتي صاحب الشغل مرديش يقفل وقرر يكمل اليوم ... وده مخالف للقوانين لو حد من العمال أشتكاه *
*حتي أننا أشترينا غدا للكل ... وبقيت أنا اغطي كل واحد وواحدة تروح تتغدي ... ما أنا المدير الوحيد في المحل -وقتها- أشتغلت في كل حتة *
*وخلص الغدا وأتغديت أنا بعديهم ... وكدة *
*وشوية وسألت السوبر فايزر ... وبقوله أيه رأيك في ال حصل *
*قالي مش حلو *
*فبقله ليه ... قالي دية أجازة رمية ده عطلة يوم الحرية *
*قلتله أنت بتفكر كدة علي أساس أنك شغال *
*بس لو ده محلك مش هتفكر كدة وهتكمل اليوم عادي*
*فرد عليا رد ... قالي مستر ... لا مش كدة *
*الفلوس بتيجي كل يوم ... وأحنا ال بنعملها ... بس يوم الحرية لبلدنا مبيجيش كل يوم *
*والفلوس مش كل حاجة ... التمتع بالحياة هو كل حاجة .... وسكت *
*وانا كمان سكت .... وبرده كان مجرد موقف*​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2012)

*هي الناس كلها مقشفة كدة *
*مفيش حد عند مواقف أتعلم منها حاجة وحابب يشاركنا بيها *


*يا مجيبك يا ثورة .... الناس غابوا عن الوعي *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2012)

*" عاطف " صديقى المقرب ...*
*تقطن اسف منزله أمرأة لعووب تشبه تلك الصورة النمطية التى نشاهدها فى الأفلام القديمة *
*والتى غالبا ما تشوه صورة " كمال الشناوى " أمام " شادية " مرة ..و... "فاتن حمامة " مرة*
*أسمها تانت "عنايات " ..*
*تانت "عنايات " أعتادت دوماً وبصفة منتظمة أن تظهر فى بلكونتها ساعة العصارى *
*(  :fun_lol وتطلق لشعرها الأسود المتفحم العنان لتطيره نسمات هواء ساعة العصرية ..!!!*

*وهى واخدة على " عاطف " قوى نظراً لحكم الجيرة من جهة ولأنها تكبره بحوالى عشرة أعوام من جهة أخرى ...*
*وكانت تنادى عليه بصوت غنيج مسحوووب ...وااااد ياعااااتيييف ...هئ هئ هئ ..*
*معرفش الضحكة كانت لية دايماً بعد أن تنادى عليه بأعلى صوتها ..؟؟!!*

*" عاطف " أعتاد بدوره الخروج ساعة العصارى الى بلكونتهم التى " تعلو " بلكونة "عنايات "..!!!*
*محض صدف ياجماعة ليس إلا** ...*

*ذات يوم خرج " عاطف " الى البلكونة كالمعتاد وتانت "عنايات " فى البكونة  ...*
*رن هاتفه وكانت المتحدثة هى " سوزان " خطيبته ...وكانت هناك "عركة" بينه وبين " سوزان " قبلها بيوم ...وهو يحاول جاهداً أسترضائها ومصالحتها ...حتى فلح فى ذلك بعد أن أستنزفت تلك العركة رصيده فى الموبايل ...*
*فاستحث " سوزان " قائلاً :*
*= ياللا ياحبيبتى بقى عشان أنا هقطع ..!!** ( يقصد رصيد الموبايل )*
*هنا رُقعت ضحكة عالية ..هئ هئ هئ ..وطبعا معروف مصدر الضحكة ...*
*سمعتها " سوزان " فقالت له بنرفزة وعصبية وشكُ رهيب : *
*- مين اللى جنبك دى ؟*
*= والله ياحبيبتى ما فيش حد جنب منى*
*- لأ فيه أنا سامعة صوتها بتضحك ..مين اللى جنب منك ؟*
*= والله ما فيه حد جنب منى ..*

*وأرتفع صوت " عنايات " قائلاً :*
** يااااا عاااتيييف ...قولها ياخويا انا مش جنب منك ... *
*  ...هئ هئ هئ هيييييئ ....:new6::new6::new6:*

*الى هنا أنتهى رصيد موبايل " عاااتيييف "*
*وأنتهت علاقته بـ " سوزان " ..!!!!:fun_lol:*


----------



## ميرنا (4 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *" عاطف " صديقى المقرب ...*
> *تقطن " أسفل منه " أمرأة لعووب تشبه تلك الصورة النمطية التى نشاهدها فى الأفلام القديمة *
> *والتى غالبا ما تشوه صورة " كمال الشناوى " أمام " شادية " مرة ..و... "فاتن حمامة " مرة*
> *أسمها تانت "عنايات " ..*
> ...


عليك طريقة كتابة ساخرة وفظيعة


----------



## Twin (11 أغسطس 2012)

*ما في مواقف والا ايه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ما في مواقف والا ايه*​


 *ياعم فيه بس الآعضاء يشغلوا الجمجمة شوية *
*وألا مكسوفين والا أية مش فاهم *


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

موقف غريب
قبل انتخابات الرئاسة باسبوع 
كنت ماشية عادي زي الناس 
ولقيت قدامي شاب  وبيقولي انتخبي مرسي ده راجل بيحب الاقباط
سيبته وكملت طريقي لقيته ورايا وبيقولي مرسي بيحب الاقباط
وقفت وقلتله الاقباط بيحبوا كل الناس بس مش هينتخبوا مرسي 
لقيته بيزعق في وشي ويقولي خلاص اشربوا بقي

وادينا بنشرب 
​


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2012)

*طبعاً ناس كتير مش تعرف أني سبت الشغل وبقالي كام يوم في البيت عاطل *
*بس طبعاً انا بعتبر دية فترة راحة علشان نازل شغل اول الشهر ال جي *

*مش موضوعنا .... أمبارح وأنا مأنتخ *
*وقاعد بسمع كوكتيل أغاني قديم ... أم كلثوم بقي ونجاة وصباح كلها ستات :smile01*
*وقدامي كاس -متقليش في ايه الدنيا عندنا برد- وفي إيدي سيجارة *
*رن الفون بتاعي المزعج  وكالعادة يكون حد من الشغل*
*الو ... مين معايا ... قالتلي انا zanele ال أنت كنت بتنديها في الشوب smngele متركزوش في الأسماء*
* أزيك يا مستر امير ... ازيك عاملة أيه ... كويسه ... كويس ... الدنيا ... الشغل ... خلصت المقدمة*
*بتقولي انت يه سبت الشغل ... كلنا مفتقدينك بجد ... وزعلنيين أوي الشوب بقي وحش *
*مفيش حد بيزر ولا بيضحك زيك والمدير التاني ده مش كويس*
*معلش كل شئ ليه بداية وفي الأخر لازم يبقي في نهاية *
*وده كويس ليا وللأدارة ... وانا مشيت وزي الفل ومش غير مشاكل مع أي حد *
*قلتلي عارف انا يوم الأتنين شوف حاجة ومصدقتش عنيا *
*بقولها ايه ... قلتلي george ... قلتلها ماله ... قلتلي لما أتأكد أنك سبت الشغل عيط *
*بقولها عيط ... ليه ده أنا قيله يوم الأحد في الشغل ان ده أخر يوم*
*قلتلي هو كان فكرك بتهزر كالعادة وبتضحك *
*قلتلها عيط ... قلتي عيط ... وقلتلي كمان vergenia كمان ... وبكد كلنا زعلنين اوي ومش عارف نعمل ايه ... ياريت ترجع تاني ...*
*قلتلها مش ينفع ... قلتلي طب خليها زيارة ع الأقل *
*كلتلها هحاول ... وخلصت المكالمة *

*وبعد أما قفلت أتأكدت ... أن طول ما أنت بتعامل الناس بقلب ابيض وبمرح وبتحاول ديماً تفهم وضع ال قدامك وتفهم نفسيته وتحس بيه قبل ما تتعامل معاه أو تديله امر بشغل -مع حفظ وضعك طبعاً- أنت ال كسبان ... أن هيكون ليك مكان في قلوب الناس دية *
*النا دية انا اشتغلت معاهم قرابة السبع شهور ... ديماً كنت في صفهم بحس بيهم *
*وبشغلهم وبأخد شغلي مظبوط مع حبة هزار وضحك ورخامة مني *

*بجد الموقف ال هو مجرد موقف ... علمني كتير ... وشجعني اكمل بأسلوبي ال عايش بيه ... رغم أن اسلوبي ده عملي كتير مشاكل مع الأدارة ال أنا واحد منها *
*بس انا بكسب حب ناس ... عندها قلوب بتحب وبتحس وبتحترم ال بيحس بيها ... مش مجرد black monkey*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أغسطس 2012)

*توين ...*
*عندى أقتراح بما انك أجازة لآخر الشهر ...*
*غير عنوان الموضوع دة وخليه :*
*- " موقف نكدى " - أو *
*- " نكد مجرد نكد " - أو *
*- " موقف يسود علينا عيشتنا " *
*أعتقد فيما يرى المعتقدون أنك ستجد أقبالاً لا مثيل له ...*
*جرب مش هنخسر ..:smile01*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (25 أغسطس 2012)

أيام الثورة كنت أنا والكتيبة...قصدي اصحابي نقوم بجولة تفقدية بالشوارع المحيطة

وصلنا لفرن خبز ودخلنا وكنا 5 مسلحين والراجل نظر لنا بابتسامة لكن الخوف كان باديا علية رغم ذلك

قلت لة ساخرا احنا هناخذ عيش فينو  قالي لي: ومالوا يا حبيبي

قلت: خلي بالك احنا مسلحين   بلع ريقة بصعوبة: اة طبعا

قلت: مش هاندفع      وجهة احمر وقال: مش مهم يا ابني

هنا لم اقدر امسك نفسي وانفجرت ضحكا ومن معي

ودفعنا الحساب طبعا​


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)

*لا كدة اوفر ... بقالي ساعة بكتب في موقف أكشن ليا هنا في بلاد العجايب *
*وبدون قصد عملت باك *
*ولا كأنه كان باك فاير هههههههههههه*

*راجع بالليل ... هكتبه تاني *
*عندي معاد في السينما *​


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *توين ...*
> *عندى أقتراح بما انك أجازة لآخر الشهر ...*
> *غير عنوان الموضوع دة وخليه :*
> *- " موقف نكدى " - أو *
> ...




*عبود ... أنا مش بحب الشغل ده :act23:*
*ال عايز يشارك يتفضل .... وال مش عايز برحته*
*هو كله لازم يكون لعب بالألفاظ علشان الناس تشارك *
*لا لازم يبقي في ثقافة ... لازم الناس ترتقي بقي ... هو كله لازم يبقي كدة :act31:*





















*معندكش أسم أجمد شوية :smile02*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *وبدون قصد عملت باك *
> *ولا كأنه كان باك فاير هههههههههههه*​
> ​



*يامساء الفل ...بتحصل فى أحسن الشَّدَّات*​


----------



## Twin (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يامساء الفل ...بتحصل فى أحسن الشَّدَّات*
> [/CENTER]


 
*فين أيام الشدات دية :smile01*​


----------

